
Sounds of 1950s New York City and More from Folkways Magazine (2013) - tintinnabula
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/sounds-of-1950s-new-york-city-and-more-from-folkways-magazine-10921330/
======
zkim
No audio in the linked article, but some of the recordings referenced can be
found here:

[https://folkways.si.edu/magazine-fall-
winter-2012-listening-...](https://folkways.si.edu/magazine-fall-
winter-2012-listening-city/sounds/music/article/smithsonian)

------
fortran77
Search on "Spotify" for "Tony Schwartz". They have 5 of his albums up there.

Camptown Races

Tony Schwartz records the Sounds of Children

You're Stepping on my Shadow

The World in My Mailbox

Music in the Streets

------
classified
As I understand it, the idea was to put the whole collection online. I would
love that, but I cannot find the pertaining link. Did I get it wrong?

~~~
jszymborski
Here are some samples from one of his albums

[https://folkways.si.edu/tony-schwartz/1-2-3-and-a-zing-
zing-...](https://folkways.si.edu/tony-schwartz/1-2-3-and-a-zing-zing-
zing/childrens/music/album/smithsonian)

